# Six Words - Uplifting



## Svrtnsse (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm sure we've all heard of Six Word Stories now and then. It's just like it sounds; a story written in just six words - no more and no less.
Perhaps the most famous one is:


> For sale: Baby shoes, never worn.


Which I believe was written by Hemmingway.

Another couple of examples can be found here: 6 word Stories. - Imgur

What these all have in common (apart from the word count) is that they're not particularly happy - rather the opposite.
A friend of mine regularly (once or twice a year) posts a challenge (on FB) to write a Six Word Story that is happy and uplifting. I figured it could be fun to have as an ongoing challenge/game here too. Whenever you come up with one, just post it here and share it with the rest of us.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 16, 2014)

To start off:


> Smiling, her eyes met his. "Yes."


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 16, 2014)

He stood atop the mountain.  "Yes!"


----------



## Ankari (Sep 16, 2014)

Light chased away the fleeing darkness.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 16, 2014)

Well fed, without chores, all afternoon.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 17, 2014)

And everything, after all, was alright.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 17, 2014)

Justin's weariness vanished upon seeing Lacy.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 17, 2014)

Peanuts Homicide: Motive? football; Victim? Lucy.

Technically this may only be a happy ending for one person.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 17, 2014)

Out for a walk with you.


----------



## Bortasz (Sep 17, 2014)

Candle light is brightness in dark.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 17, 2014)

The pain stopped.

"It's a girl."


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 17, 2014)

"...and stay down!" Finally, free. Completely.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 18, 2014)

Richard turned the key.  "It runs!"


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 18, 2014)

"Spare a dollar?"

"Want a job?"


----------



## Devor (Sep 18, 2014)

Please hold for the next - "Hello."


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 18, 2014)

"Better pay, closer to home... hired!"


----------



## FatCat (Sep 20, 2014)

"I always loved you."

"I know."


----------



## Devor (Sep 20, 2014)

_Riiiing-a-dinga-ding-dong!_

"Hello?"

"Congratulations!  You've won $1,000,000!"


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 20, 2014)

Indefinite leave to remain. At last.


----------



## Ruby (Sep 21, 2014)

Agent liked "bad" story: publishing it!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 21, 2014)

*The new phone book is here!*


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 22, 2014)

"Both?"
"Yes."
"No way!"
"Yes. Twins."


----------



## Incanus (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm trying.
I'm attempting.
I will!


----------



## Ankari (Sep 23, 2014)

I defeated a dragon last night.


----------



## Ruby (Sep 23, 2014)

Breathing fire, he hatched the egg.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 23, 2014)

They forgot my birthday again.

*Knock-Knock*


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 24, 2014)

"Another?"

"Another?"

"Another."

"Two more, please."


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 17, 2014)

Autumn. Rain and wind. Hot chocolate.


----------



## Reaver (Oct 26, 2014)

"To thine own self be true."


----------

